# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Помогите найти пословицы

## Mr Cooper

Hi! I need English proverbs for
1) Перед смертью не надышишься
2) Поздно пить боржоми, когда почки отказали 
Thanx a lottttt!!

----------


## майк

> Hi! I need English proverbs for
> 1) Перед смертью не надышишься
> 2) Поздно пить боржоми, когда почки отказали

 Can you explain what they mean? In what contexts are they used - then I will try and give you an expression in English that might be an equivalent.

----------


## Mr Cooper

Hi!
Yeah, I'll try 
1) it means, that it's no use doing something just before an important event, for example, if a student starts to get ready just a day before the exam, everyone tells him "Перед смертью не надышишься", i. e. they wanna say that he should have started not just a day before, but much earlier. 
2) If our student fails this exam and then he says he could have answered correctly as it has just occurred to him that he had heard or read about the matter before the exam, again people say "поздно пить боржоми, когда почки отказали". 
Thanks!   ::

----------


## майк

There are loads of sayings and idioms and quotable quotes in English but, in my limited experience, none are as good as those in Russian. You cannot get better than, 'Перед смертью не надышишься'. A very common saying is: -  *P*roper *P*rior *P*lanning *P*revents *P*oor *P*erformance, and derivatives like, 'Proper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance'. 
Maybe also, 'Better late than never';
'A stitch in time saves nine' (Do it properly in the first place)
'It's too late to close the stable door after the horse has bolted' 
And, a related proverbial saying for all teachers, ''You can take a horse to water but you can't make him drink'   ::   
I'll have a think. And, with luck, others in here will also help  ::

----------


## Mr Cooper

Oh, thanks! It's rather helpful and interesting!
Yeah, it's not the same as the Russian ones, but anyway
it's something new for me!
Thanks!  ::

----------


## anel

> Hi! I need English proverbs for
> 1) Перед смертью не надышишься
> 2) Поздно пить боржоми, когда почки отказали 
> Thanx a lottttt!!

 
All this provebs the same
Поздно пить боржоми, когда почки отказали=Перед смертью не надышишься= После драки кулаками не машут.  
1.Brandishing fists after the fight never proves anyone’s might
2.It is too late to lock the stable door when the horse is stolen. 
Looking for on this website. http://alexander.sensusdesign.ru/themes ... =rus_theme 
Используй поиск. Введи пословицу и узнаешь такую же пословицу на английском.

----------

